# My preserving table.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I usually sit my dehydrator on my kitchen table when it's in use. Then I sit it off in the floor after i am done.
Here is a collection of parts that I put together to make a pretty picture and it serves a purpose as well.

View attachment 14270


A table from Craigslist, a vintage table cloth from an auction, my Excalibur on top, and my all american stored in the box underneath. I love it when a plan comes together. Now they all have a place to stay in.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I wish that was sitting in my living room!!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

How sweet! Feels really good when it works and is pretty to boot, doesn't it?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes it does.  Thanks girls.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

?? girls ?? hey guys like nice stuff that works well too !!!!! LOL gre:


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sorry, I didn't know you were a guy doingit. My deepest apologies.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

So nice! I should post my storage spot for comparison - it's a similar table, but stripped of paint and down in the basement laundry room. Excalibur and bread machine on top, AA canner and big stock pots underneath, disgusting cat food dishes under one end and boxes of borax and washing soda on the other all flowing into over flowing storage shelves in the corner!

Doingitmyself - that's OK, people often think I'm a guy when I post outside the cooking/preserving forum.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Love the vintage 50s tablecloth. I have a collection too and love everyone!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I know I just love getting a box with tablecloths at an auction. 
They just dress up a table.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought a white cabinet from a local yard sale group on facebook to go with my canning table yesterday. 

The top shelf is for decoration only. It's got a cute black enamel canning funnel and colander and a couple old dippers.

The second shelf holds my texas ware bowls. OH boy, now I have room for more!!

The drawer holds my canning accessories.

The two bottom shelves are for lids and bands.

View attachment 17648


View attachment 17649


View attachment 17650


View attachment 17651


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

flowergurl said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't know you were a guy doingit. My deepest apologies.


oh boy it happened again doingitmyself....


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Love the cupboard flowergurl! I'm jealous


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Vosey.


----------

